# SUSI grant and redundancy



## Lane7 (29 May 2014)

My sister is applying for a SUSI grant for her son. Under normal rules they would qualify for a grant as both parents are now unemployed and 2013 income was under the limit. However my sister received a redundancy payment late 2013 which will bring them over the limit. As this was a once off payment and they are now both on social welfare, is there anything they can do to qualify for the grant? This redundancy payment is their "pension pot" so it seems a bit penal that all of it will be taken into account. The son needs to go to the UK for his course so this is extra expense. Any advices please?


----------



## Palerider (29 May 2014)

There is a section where that must be disclosed, I don't know if it will automatically disqualify as it is something of a one off, I would apply anyway, SUSI will not tell you in advance of all the paperwork being submitted and assessed whether the grant will be approved or not and that payment will show up on the supporting paperwork they request so you really have to apply and take it from there.


----------



## Lane7 (29 May 2014)

I eventually got through to the SUSI Helpline. Apparently the redundancy is taken into account but if they "make a case" it will be looked at sympathetically but no guarantee of a grant. Not sure what kind of a case they can make apart from they both being on social welfare now and they needing the redundancy money for the future...... any ideas?


----------



## nagel (30 May 2014)

read up on  "change in circumstance",   go to the susi website there is a section that deals with it there also google  "student grant statutory instrument" and there is a section on it there. I cant post the links as I dont have enough posts submitted


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Jun 2014)

It's a while since I dealt with Education grants but back then a few years ago income was worked out as a spread of the redundancy over the number of years worked. Say the redundancy was €20,000 and the number of years worked in that employment was 10, then the income from redundancy in 2013 was €2,000.

You must submit a case for change of circumstances as you are now unemployed and any spare cash you have now will be required to fund your son/daughter through the full duration of his/her college course in the event of you not being able to secure a job which supports the family + the student


----------

